# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مَنْ أتلف شيئًا فعليه إصلاحه

## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال:
كنت بجوار سيارتي في شارع بيتي، وبينما كنت أقوم بقتح الموقف رأيت عربة ـ كارو ـ يجرها حمار وتحمل أنابيب الغاز، فقلت لسائقها انتظر حتى أبعد عنك سيارتي، لأن المكان ضيق وستخبط سيارتي، تجاهلني تماما وكان واثقا من أن المكان واسع، وحدث ما حذرته منه، فلقد كسر فانوس سيارتي الخلفي، فقمت بتوبيخه وإرهابه وأخذت منه أنبوبة من الأنبوبات التي معه ووضعتها بحقيبة سيارتي الخلفية وقمت بوضع السيارة في الموقف وأغلقت الموقف، وأخذ العربجي يبكي ويتوسل كي أرجع له أنبوبته التي تساوي 200 جنيه ـ مع العلم أن خسارتي تعادل: 450 جنيها ـ رفضت وقلت له: من أفسد شيئا فعليه إصلاحه، وليس لك عندي شيء، فهل هذا حرام أم حلال؟.
الإجابــة:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإن كان الأمر كما ذكرت فهو ضامن لما أفسده من سيارتك، لكن إما أن تتراضيا على عوض ذلك أو تحتكما إلى أهل الخبرة والشأن ليحكموا عليه بما يلزمه، وأما أخذك للقنينة منه قهراً فليس لك ذلك إلا أن يكون ضماناً لحضوره حتى لا يهرب، أو إذا امتنع من أداء حقك إليه ولم تستطع أخذه منه إلا بأخذ القنينة ونحوها لتستوفي حقك فلا مانع، وينبغي الترافع إلى الجهات المعنية لإلزام كل بما يجب عليه إن لم يتم التراضي بينكما والتصالح على عوض معين أو إبراء، وللمزيد حول التعويضات عن الأضرار ومشروعيتها وأدلتها انظر الفتاوى التالية أرقامها: 9215، 3582، 28871.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=127000

----------

